# Habitation Door Fly Screen



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a Habitation Door Fly Screen for my Delfin Performance T700.
Pm, Email, Skype.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sysinfo said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a Habitation Door Fly Screen for my Delfin Performance T700.
> Bob


Fiamma do them:

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/erol.html#366x0

(Scroll down page)

We have one and find it does what it says. Not as good as the solid door one but we can't find /fit one of those. This one rolls up when not needed.

G


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for that. Actually have seen a proper fitted sliding one, but never thought to ask where it came from. Doh


----------



## Delfin680 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi I have the T680 and had a sliding door screen fitted by the dealer, I can't identify the manufacturer but a qick phone call to Becks Motorhomes should give you the information.


----------

